# iron king kennels



## matthew (Sep 30, 2009)

Any one familar. IMO absolutely gorgeous big & TALL APBTS
ironkingkennels.com


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

I think this kennel is perfect for those that say they want an AmBully but don't want the short thick ones. These dogs are very nice looking, but unfortunately do not conform to any standards in the ABKC or the UKC. My kinda dog though, much like my Gotti boy.


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

Nice dogs, I just don't like them calling their pit bulls XXL. =/


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice looking dogs I can see the get there size from the xxl rednose lines like camelot. Oh and PBN there is a strain of xxl bullies for what it's worth.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

If you were to own a bully these at least look ok. I am baffled that they are ADBA registered. Well not really baffled but......you know what I mean!


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

I know of a couple of XXL RE dogs that are only ADBA registered.... It's funny cause they are the opposite of what an ADBA dog is supposed to look like.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

See I knew you knew what I meant


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I've noticed that a lot of the bully people ADBA register. Never made much sense to me. I've even seen them out at ADBA shows, but they usually show a dog or two to be allowed to stay on the grounds and then plaster peoples' cars with their business cards. A kennel out of OKC did that at the Green Country show in Kellyville OK once when I went.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Registered parents make for more profitable puppies. ABKC does accept ADBA reg BTW


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

reddoggy said:


> Registered parents make for more profitable puppies. ABKC does accept ADBA reg BTW


REALLYYYYYYYYYY?? I didnt know that. Thank goodness all my poochies are UKC.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Wasn't saying adba registered in specific......


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

Why do people call their dog pit bulls when they are obliviously Am Bullies? Doesn't this make them a BYB since they don't know even know what they're selling?


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

those are very nice bullies! my fave would be aphrodite.


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

PBN said:


> Why do people call their dog pit bulls when they are obliviously Am Bullies? Doesn't this make them a BYB since they don't know even know what they're selling?


I mean tenichally I guess they can be called "pitbulls" since its a generic term, but as for calling them APBTs they would be wrong. BYB, hmmmm maybe depends on how you look at it. But, you would be surprised at how many breeders actually know what they have and just use the APBT title to sell pups. I didnt realy analize the site, but if thats what they did I guess that would make them bybs, go figure:roll:.


----------



## matthew (Sep 30, 2009)

reddoggy said:


> I think this kennel is perfect for those that say they want an AmBully but don't want the short thick ones. These dogs are very nice looking, but unfortunately do not conform to any standards in the ABKC or the UKC. My kinda dog though, much like my Gotti boy.[/QUOTE
> So many Ambully owners ask me what kind of dog. I say "I have an I say Apbt" and say "why is my 50lb RE "pitbull's" head so much bigger than yours". I used to argue and tell them that a RE is not a apbt. But its honestly not worth the O2. Now I just tell em to visit gopitbull.com or workingpitbull.com. much easier


----------



## matthew (Sep 30, 2009)

reddoggy said:


> I think this kennel is perfect for those that say they want an AmBully but don't want the short thick ones. These dogs are very nice looking, but unfortunately do not conform to any standards in the ABKC or the UKC. My kinda dog though, much like my Gotti boy.


Im curious to why you would call these bullies? They look as though they have apbt traits to me. bloodlines?


----------

